
Ten Years of Coding Horror - sathyabhat
http://blog.codinghorror.com/10-years-of-coding-horror/
======
nzp
This may be an irrelevant observation, and excuse me for that, but---the
wardrobe malfunction was 10 years ago?! Good Lord, my brain's system clock
needs a battery replacement.

------
minikites
This is my favorite Coding Horror post:
[http://blog.codinghorror.com/international-backup-
awareness-...](http://blog.codinghorror.com/international-backup-awareness-
day/)

~~~
theandrewbailey
Every episode of my podcast, I remind my listeners that today is International
Backup Awareness Day. Ironically, it looks like Jeff forgot to backup his blog
images... again.

(podcast: [http://thenexus.tv/category/cs/](http://thenexus.tv/category/cs/))

~~~
codinghorror
doh!

~~~
theandrewbailey
They're back now. That's great!

------
interstitial
Congrats. I've been reading for 10 years! Atwood & Spolsky have always been
great reading, and mainly because they push back on fads without being to over
the top, don't oversimplify, and don't pretend to have the one-true-answer.

------
phn
Take the road that scares you a bit, that's the best bit of the post for me.

~~~
wikwocket
I liked this advice too. I think it is an interesting counterpoint to Jeff
Bezos's "Regret Minimization Framework," i.e., take the path that is least
likely to leave you with regrets.

What do you do about a path that scares you a bit, and is also more likely to
leave you with regrets? I suspect one's choice in this case says a lot about
one, and I also suspect that people like Atwood and Bezos would go for it:
perhaps they would define "regret" as "not having tried something that could
have been amazing!"

~~~
ufmace
I read them as saying the same thing. What would Bezos be more likely to
regret in the future - staying at a cushy high-paying job when he had an
awesome idea he could have implemented, always wondering what might have been
if only he had tried it, or trying a grand idea, failing at it, probably not
losing much of anything, and going back to another cushy high-paying job?

~~~
badman_ting
Yes, that does not sound like much of a dilemma. We should all be so lucky to
have those options.

------
aplusbi
10 years of links to previous blog posts.

------
alphadevx
There are older blogs on the web (mine is 13+ years). What impresses me about
Jeff is that he has built up such a huge audience, and effectively converted
that into a business. I don't always agree with his opinions, but that's fine
I can still admire his output.

~~~
willvarfar
And your blog link is?

~~~
abrugsch
[username].com judging by his submission history

~~~
alphadevx
You win the prize.

------
davidw
Here's my little bit of interaction with Coding Horror:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/62hzb/why_codin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/62hzb/why_coding_horror_does_not_suck)

[http://blog.codinghorror.com/on-the-meaning-of-coding-
horror...](http://blog.codinghorror.com/on-the-meaning-of-coding-horror/)

------
hyp0
SO has changed the web. It's a wikipedia-calibre resource - at least, for
programmers - and its various spreading incantations in every direction seem
destined to displace every other forum vehicle. It is truly a victory for
humanity.

------
brokenparser
Relevant:
[http://youtu.be/csyL9EC0S0c?t=56m48s](http://youtu.be/csyL9EC0S0c?t=56m48s)
(sorry for bad video quality).

If you want to skip even more:
[http://youtu.be/csyL9EC0S0c?t=59m17s](http://youtu.be/csyL9EC0S0c?t=59m17s)

~~~
halflings
What he says is not true at all. People will (almost) always recommend better
solutions when someone is "asking the wrong question".

And what he says about Jeff Atwood and Joel Spolsky is total nonsense. There's
nothing bad about quoting other peoples' articles. Why reinvent the wheel ?
Even articles that contain extensive references contain insightful context.

And a lot of negativity in this video, overall.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
I think it sort of misses the point. Both Jeff and Joel write blogs about
software development and how they think you can do it better. They don't claim
to be solving the world's problems themselves, they're just saying "here's a
bunch of stuff we found useful or interesting".

Jeff in particular I think is a relatively modest guy who these days knows he
has a certain level of clout and uses it to raise the profile of ideas he
finds interesting or useful. I don't think he claims to be a genius solving
the problems of software development single handedly.

Personally I think you've got to be a fairly bitter individual to dislike
internet-Jeff (by which I mean the public Jeff Atwood - IRL he may kick
kittens for fun in which case hate away if you have personal reasons to think
he's a bad person). Disagree with him about things sure, but I really struggle
to see what there is to suggest that he's anything other than a decent member
of the human race.

------
joncrocks
If anyone's wondering what comic/graphic novel those panels are from, it's
from 'Watchmen'

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchmen](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchmen)

~~~
phusion
At first I thought it was Calvin & Hobs, but after the epic spacey events
weren't followed by a joke, I knew it was Watchmen.

------
mathattack
I'm still thinking he should have taken the $120K and rebranded elsewhere, but
what do I know? :-)

I used to check his site daily. Now I wait for the links to appear here. I
know he's busy, but I wish he'd have time to write and share more!

~~~
troymc
I guess the question is, did the buyer want him to keep blogging there, as
part of the deal?

------
chrisbridgett
Woooo, Ghost.

~~~
JamesBaxter
I might have to move from Squarespace to Ghost but I hate updating blogs
manually, It's just another step to climb before I can actually write a post.

Since I graduated two years ago Coding Horror has taught me so much.

------
ramgp
Congratulations, glad you're using Ghost. You should give away some "Code
Keyboard" to your readers to commemorate the 10th anniversary. Keep it up

------
ttty
Great decision "Ghost Blog" ;)

------
ryanaxford
Congratulations!

------
Dewie
This reads more like the writings of a motivational speaker than a programmer.
It's... refreshing, actually.

~~~
buro9
I can tell you from experience, when you run communities this is what happens
to your written voice.

~~~
hueving
That's comes off a bit narcissistic...

------
matt_heimer
No comments/discussion directly on the blog anymore? Looks like we've been
purged for the anniversary. This is funny considering the recent complaint-
driven-development posting. I also found the app-pocalypse-now a little ironic
considering they just released a SO app.

~~~
randywaterhouse
"Along with the new design, you may also notice that comments are no longer
present. Don't worry. I love comments. They'll all be back. This is only a
temporary state, as there's another notable open source project I want to
begin supporting here."

He's just shifted over to a new platform, as you likely would've understood
from reading the article. And he explicitly states, as quoted, that comments
will be back... Unsure how irony computes in this circumstance.

~~~
matt_heimer
I read it but missed that part, sorry.

The irony was commenting about his recent criticism regarding the
proliferation of native apps for websites post right after stackoverflow
released a native application for their website. If you read his posting on
the topic he criticizes things like having different interfaces on every
application while the SO app announcement posting prompted the idea of
different native interface on each platform. That seems to me that he is
saying one thing while his company is doing the opposite, hence the irony.
Sorry if you disagree.

